# power on delay for my samsung plasma hdtv



## lorpu2010 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have had this samsung plasma hdtv for about 4yrs, couple of months now, its being taking 5min or more to power on. I really don't know the problem,please someone help me out here.This problem get worse when the tv sit for longer time without being used.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

most likely capacitors in the power supply.


----------

